

Hadoop's Game of Life - ivanprado
http://www.datasalt.com/2012/05/pangools-game-of-life/

======
jacquesm

       **
      **
       *
    

Hey Downvoter, did you not get it or did you think it was not contributing?
This is one of the most amazing little life patterns and I hoped that it had
turned up, instead there are two far more complicated patterns that have much
shorter runs.

Try it!

~~~
seles
That is the R-pentomino which has a life span of 1103 generations, but they
were running it on a non infinite grid, so the boundaries probably caused it
to die off much sooner.

I don't understand why they are using finite grids (probably efficiency
reasons, but with the right data structures you could still implement it fast,
see hash life).

~~~
pacaro
I too did not understand why they were using a finite grid, the article seemed
somewhat naive w.r.t. life, more a cute exercise for Hadoop...

As a side note, the links to a java applet to run through the patterns they
found was a non starter for me, so I used
<http://secretgeek.net/gameoflife_.asp>

------
pierrebouchet
Using larger grids and combining this with the famous HashLife algorithm to
"compress Space and Time" (<http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/184406478>) would be
awesome!

